# Halodrol By Gaspari



## brokeass122 (Nov 30, 2005)

So I just wanted to see what everyone thought about this stuff called halodrol, by gaspari nutrition other than the price which i know is high.  What im looking for is has anyone tried it yet, what are the sides, and what are the gains if any?
O and also i read the box but it dosent say anything about a 17alpha in the chemical name, so is it or isnt it?

any help will be appreciated


----------



## musclepump (Nov 30, 2005)

Yet another product trying to make some profit by sounding like a real drug.


----------



## brogers (Dec 1, 2005)

Supposedly it is quite similar to Oral Turinabol.


----------



## JACKED (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds too much like "Halodol" the psychotropic used in LOONEY BINS. 

Spend that money at the grocery store. Meat works better. When you grow up enough spend it on gear & groceries then you're getting somewhere.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 1, 2005)

it is a designer steroid, so in the same boat as m1t and SD

a bit more info on it..



> This Is What Is In Halodrol-50
> 
> Rich gave me the 'green light' to reveal what is in it. So I am and then I am done answering questions. Do your own research after this.
> 
> ...


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showpost.php?p=7594029&postcount=204


----------



## JACKED (Dec 1, 2005)

Do remember boys, On paper EVERYTHING looks GREAT even certain cycles.
But are they really great?


----------



## brokeass122 (Dec 1, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> Sounds too much like "Halodol" the psychotropic used in LOONEY BINS.
> 
> Spend that money at the grocery store. Meat works better. When you grow up enough spend it on gear & groceries then you're getting somewhere.




Hey dude i was just wondering why did you make this comment, does this comment in any way shape or form help answer my question. No it does not.  Second im pretty grown right now just looking for information on a new product, because i run a supplement store.

so if your not going to help me out leave your waste of time comments in somone elses thread


----------



## velikimajmun (Dec 2, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> Do remember boys, On paper EVERYTHING looks GREAT even certain cycles.
> But are they really great?




It really doesn't even look that good on paper.


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2005)

brokeass122 said:
			
		

> So I just wanted to see what everyone thought about this stuff called halodrol, by gaspari nutrition other than the price which i know is high.  What im looking for is has anyone tried it yet, what are the sides, and what are the gains if any?
> O and also i read the box but it dosent say anything about a 17alpha in the chemical name, so is it or isnt it?
> 
> any help will be appreciated



Yes it is methylated and thus liver toxic. It is a chemical cross between Turinabol and Halotestin, but closer to Turinabol. Should provide solid gains to the tune of 6-8 lbs in 4 weeks, but as always, results vary.

My opinion is that it is toxic along the same lines as Halotestin or Anadrol, thus it should be used for VERY short cycles (if at all), and with excellent liver care afterwards.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2005)

That's interesting, because people are using Tbol for 6 weeks under the assumption that it only about as harsh on the liver as Dbol. Halodrol may be worse, though.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 2, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> That's interesting, because people are using Tbol for 6 weeks under the assumption that it only about as harsh on the liver as Dbol. Halodrol may be worse, though.


i've heard OT is a lot milder than the likes of anadrol and halo, not as mild as anavar, but probably somewhere between that and say dbol

you'd prob get away with 6 weeks on it, obviously not sure about the halodrol, but if it is a halotestin derivative i'd be very careful with it


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2005)

*Anabolic Steroids Found in Gaspari Nutrition's Supplements*




> http://msnbc.msn.com/id/10258597/
> 
> Steroids detected in dietary supplement
> Some contents contain drug linked to 2 of biggest doping scandals in history
> ...


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 3, 2005)

now we know why designer supplements branded all of there designer roids under the 'anabolic extreme' brand, i'm guessing anabolic extreme will just disappear now and designer supps will get away with it scott free, i doubt gaspari are going to be as fortunate


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> now we know why designer supplements branded all of there designer roids under the 'anabolic extreme' brand, i'm guessing anabolic extreme will just disappear now and designer supps will get away with it scott free, i doubt gaspari are going to be as fortunate



You misunderstand.  Anabolic Xtreme is a completely different entity, with completely different owners.

P.S.  Eric, haven't seen you around much.  You still with VPX?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 3, 2005)

Not to change the subject, but TP, the article on avant labs about  Nizoral was great.... worked like a charm too!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 3, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You misunderstand.  Anabolic Xtreme is a completely different entity, with completely different owners.
> 
> P.S.  Eric, haven't seen you around much.  You still with VPX?


yeah, but designer supplements helped set the company up and sold them the rights to supderdrol didn't they? just like avant labs created dermabolics


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2005)

Didn't see it actually.

You know I am no longer with AL yes?  Haven't been since March.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> yeah, but designer supplements helped set the company up and sold them the rights to supderdrol didn't they? just like avant labs created dermabolics



Not quite, no.

We didn't "help" set them up.  We simply licensed them the trademark name Superdrol, and gave them info on the compound.  We didn't buy it for them, manufacture it, etc.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 3, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Didn't see it actually.
> 
> You know I am no longer with AL yes?  Haven't been since March.



Oh, I didnt know.  If you dont mind me asking, what happened?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2005)

Nothing "happened."

Caleb and I had a bit of a different vision at the time, and we had collectively become a bit stagnant.  At the same time, Matt and I had exactly the same vision.  It was simply a matter of timing and fit.


----------



## topolo (Dec 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> At the same time, Matt and I had exactly the same vision.



Does Matt like dressing up as a school girl and getting spamked as well?


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You misunderstand.  Anabolic Xtreme is a completely different entity, with completely different owners.
> 
> P.S.  Eric, haven't seen you around much.  You still with VPX?



Been ridiculously busy. Nope, no longer with VPX. We parted ways about a month ago.

Hope you are well TP!


----------

